

Why are functional programming trainwrecks good and oo ones bad?  - gtani
http://www.glenstampoultzis.net/blog/2010/04/12/train-wrecks-in-functional-languages/

======
Scriptor
Basically, use maps to represent data structures where you'd use several
different classes in an OO language, since in principle you're still basing
the same data structure from function to function.

